# Revlon Colorstay for NC50?



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey ladies.I have heard so much good stuff about the Colorstay formula but i always have a hard time finding my shade in drugstores.I use Mac select spf in NC50 and its the perfect color for me but my Studio Fix is too dark and its also NC50
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.If anyone has an idea of what would work that would be awesome.Thanks In Advance


----------



## jmeis (Apr 20, 2009)

Caramel works for me-I'm NC45/NC50 in different MAC formulas.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm between NW45 (too red) and NC50 (too gray) and Cappuccino works beautifully on my face.


----------

